# SHENZHEN | China Resources Land Headquarters | 288m | 945ft | 76 fl | U/C



## binhai

I dont think that's the supertall plot. But they are working fast on the project!


----------



## Scion

Redevelopment of Dachong Village Shenzhen by dcmaster, on Flickr


Redevelopment of Dachong Village, Nanshan, Shenzhen by dcmaster, on Flickr


Redevelopment of Dachong Village, Nanshan, Shenzhen by dcmaster, on Flickr


Redevelopment of Dachong Village, Nanshan, Shenzhen by dcmaster, on Flickr


----------



## hmmwv

This one dragged long enough, glad it's finally under prep.


----------



## z0rg

By crazyboyxzy


----------



## z0rg

By crazyboyxzy


----------



## zwamborn

13-01-14 by crazyboyxzy

Much trouble in the area


----------



## z0rg

>


^^
If I'm not wrong, the supertall location fits with the pilling holes at the top right in the bottom plot. Am I right? Otherwise, could anybody locate the supertall in any of the pictures above?

Check:
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/...hers3/54571482201001302204022746668378531.jpg
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/...thers3/54571482201001302204022746668378-3.jpg


----------



## zwamborn

Hello Zorg:
I think these pilling holes are in the middle of the whole plot.
The 300 m tower will be on the far right side.
In the galoumi-thread they are talking about a few office-building over 200
and a hotel over 250 m. 
But no sources. 

Some more pics


----------



## z0rg

By 1788111


----------



## z0rg

By 1788111


----------



## Eric Offereins

Quite a chaotic view, all these sites. A lot of towers will rise simultanuously here. :cheers:


----------



## huizer

maybe I missed it, but where is this?


----------



## mthmchris

Nanshan, north of Kejiyuan, across Shennan Rd.


----------



## huizer

mthmchris said:


> Nanshan, north of Kejiyuan, across Shennan Rd.


this spot? http://goo.gl/maps/QDTrF


----------



## Scion

by 1788111


----------



## zwamborn

2013-07-15 by crazyboyxzy


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ U/C already ? :?:?:?


----------



## binhai

No, only other towers within the project so far. That field of residential towers will become very impressive in the next few months!


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Just the size of this development site is huge.


----------



## Joseph Gomes

Has it gone U/C by now? What will be the final height of this building?


----------



## totaleclipse1985

KillerZavatar said:


> love the design for the tower, seems to have less floors though (than what the current thread title says at least).


I can count 67 stories + the crown in the model. Should still be a supertall if it's an office tower.


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah figured that as well, thinking as well it will be a little above the magic 300m mark maybe ~310m


----------



## Eric Offereins

that crown looks quite high.


----------



## z0rg

I used to be afraid about this one not reaching the supertall status, but that design should be easily around 330m.


----------



## binhai




----------



## binhai




----------



## Stephan23

Piling constructor on site?


----------



## Faisal Shourov

On 10.8.2014 by 深南向上


----------



## saiho

Dachong in the background. Looks really good and dense. Looks like it will be worth demolishing the urban village for this.



Faisal Shourov said:


> On 29.10.2014 by 山水之城


----------



## binhai




----------



## KillerZavatar

location: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=62869

do we have a thread for the tallest topped out tower? looks 200m+


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Yes it should be >200.

The scale of this project is simply amazing.


----------



## binhai




----------



## KillerZavatar

the tower started rising in the right corner could as well be 200m, we really need information on the building height!


----------



## mafd12

U/C?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

mafd12 said:


> U/C?


How about no.



KillerZavatar said:


> the tower started rising in the right corner could as well be 200m, we really need information on the building height!


Given the renders are still up to date, we have 4 towers with at least 200m+


----------



## KillerZavatar

Yes, we need information. These towers are u/c already. One is even topped out! We need the heights for our databases, if all fails at least estimates.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Didn't Skyscraperpage have a rule of thumb to estimate a building's height, based on the floor count multiplied with the average floor height of a skyscraper? At least I remember it this way


----------



## meiwa

Huge project. Will this be all commercial?


----------



## binhai

No.


----------



## binhai




----------



## z0rg

By 博纳屋


----------



## z0rg

By 博纳屋


----------



## binhai




----------



## z0rg

By 博纳屋


----------



## lowenmeister

originally posted on gaoloumi by 博纳屋


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Now everything is U/C except the supertall. Shouldn't take too long until they start working on it too. Btw, the thread title says "Prep", which is false. The supertall plot is still occupied with these blue roofed barracks so "App" is more appropriate.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

by damein


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Looks like the supertall is UC now, too


----------



## binhai




----------



## binhai




----------



## Tupac96

main tower under construction?


----------



## binhai

No.


----------



## GOL2007

Forget the supertall, you have to enjoy the insane scale of this project! At the time they start the superstall, around 50+ high-rises and skyscrapers might have been built! :nuts: :lol: :cheers:


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by Damein on 26th of Nov 2015









Different perspective :cheers:

On Gaoloumi they say excavation for the main tower will start in May 2016.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by damein on the 7th of December 2015










According to Gaoloumi the entire project consists of:

300m+ (rumoured to be 380m)
231m; 218m; 201m
196m x3
190m x 10
150m x 10

Everything is UC or TO except the 300+


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by damein on the 7th of January 2016


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by blake on gaoloumi on the 15th on January 2016


----------



## Munwon

Excellent skyline except for that tacky Eiffel Tower ripoff


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Munwon said:


> Excellent skyline except for that tacky Eiffel Tower ripoff


I had the exact same thought when I saw that shot  And even worse, it is not just a ripoff but more like a scaled down replica hno:


----------



## TowerVerre:)

By waisonwang 


























































droneriot said:


> Are they going to finish every single shorter tower before starting on the supertall?


According to the photographer of the pictures above the supertall will be under construction in 2020...


----------



## zwamborn

2017-08-03 by 砖头大帝


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Some pictures by 校&长 on gaoloumi:


----------



## TowerVerre:)




----------



## saiho

Posted by mario


----------



## Joel que

wow! everyone know the name of the street?


----------



## droneriot

The thread has been around since I joined the forum and they still haven't started the supertall...


----------



## saiho

droneriot said:


> The thread has been around since I joined the forum and they still haven't started the supertall...


But look at what has been created so far. It has been an adventure for sure. I would rather have a quality ocean of skyscrapers over just one supertall.

Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## Munwon

Groundbreaking for the supertall
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=9568&extra=page=1&page=300


----------



## zwamborn

2019-09-14 by 摩天圳


----------



## Hudson11

do we have any exact figures yet?


----------



## zwamborn

2019-10-18 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2019-12-14 by 摩天圳


----------



## totaleclipse1985

UC :banana:


----------



## zwamborn

2020-05-03 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965

please, updates, I beg


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> please, updates, I beg


As you wish, my lord!

















By 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi


----------



## kanye

September 19 by 瓦萨其


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## kanye

via 摩天圳


----------

